# Ref; First Smoked Cheese!



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

So I went to Pick n Save <Kroger owns them> to get that 99 cent pork butt, and they had Roundy brand cheese on sale.. 1.99 for an 8 ounce block. So instead of going all crazy with good stuff for my first batch I just grabbed three of them. Pepper Jack, extra sharp cheddar, and some Mozzarella. <HandymannStann told me smoked Mozz is great in tomato soup...so well. I gotta try it now!>

I'm just using applewood pellets from Smokehouse, since it's my first go, I figured use a light sweet wood I know I can count on!

Expect the saga of more buckboard bacon soon, along with a turkey breast I got. <99 cents for young turkey breast..couldn't pass it up!>


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

Pulled after 4 hours on apple, vacc sealed and away for the wait in my project fridge!


----------



## zachd (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks good
That is the good stuff! I hardly ever smoke the "good stuff" as it turns the stuff you bought to an amazing product


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

zachd said:


> Looks good
> That is the good stuff! I hardly ever smoke the "good stuff" as it turns the stuff you bought to an amazing product


Well I live in WI so you know, no lack of crazy cheese here. I can get habanero pepperjack etc which I wanna smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2018)

The cheese looks great!
Nice color!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks good Tom, nicely colored. I have about 25 blocks of Cabot Cheddar sitting in the fridge waiting for a clear cool day to go in the smoker. Monday and Tuesday were cool enough but the rain/wind wouldn't stop. This weekend is supposed to be clear, but it's also supposed to get back up into the 80's so I'll have to wait a little while longer. Try horseradish if you can find it. It's really good.

Chris


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks good Tom.  A couple weeks and you will be in cheese bliss.  Let me know what you think of the smoked soup. 4 Hours should give a deep smokiness and looks like you got a great color on them.  Good job.

Stan


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 11, 2018)

Good looking cheese and nice color.  I didn't make nearly enough last winter as I'm almost out.  I will definately correct that this time around!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 11, 2018)

Try the smoked mozz on cheesesteak sammies.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 11, 2018)

handymanstan said:


> Looks good Tom.  A couple weeks and you will be in cheese bliss.  Let me know what you think of the smoked soup. 4 Hours should give a deep smokiness and looks like you got a great color on them.  Good job.
> 
> Stan


I definitely will Stan! Especially as it gets cooler out..nothing like tomato soup on a chilly day!



gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Tom, nicely colored. I have about 25 blocks of Cabot Cheddar sitting in the fridge waiting for a clear cool day to go in the smoker. Monday and Tuesday were cool enough but the rain/wind wouldn't stop. This weekend is supposed to be clear, but it's also supposed to get back up into the 80's so I'll have to wait a little while longer. Try horseradish if you can find it. It's really good.
> 
> Chris


I can actually find it, these were just dirt cheap at 2 dollars a block at Pick n Save. I'm actually wanting to do cheese on the smoker after rubbing it down with spices too, a horse radish rub might be in order on a block of white!

Every one else! Thanks for the views and comments!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

Well I held out as long as possible; opened the pepper jack a bit ago and it was a bit strong yet..but then I used it on grilled cheese. Every one liked it <which surprised me given I thought the smoke was a bit strong yet>.

Course it means I have to get more cheese...LOL


----------



## DrewJ (Sep 21, 2018)

One of my new favorites to smoke was a Target brand chipotle cheddar that I smoked on this smoke. I grabbed it on a whim since it was less than 2 bucks. I broke into it last week and it's awesome. But last time I was at Target they didn't have it any more. Should have stocked up when I realized how good it was. While I'm sad that the weather is getting cooler here I'll be happy to have lower temps to smoke some more cheese. I only have one pack left of this last batch.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

Alright...not even 2 weeks and I got 3 blocks of decent quality stuff to put on...

Sorry for the sideway picture..

On the grill sheet there is in the top right the Mango Fire. A cheese that's a bit odd. Fruity and spicy, I think smoked it might mellow the mango tone, but I really want to try it with a sandwich that is inspired by a Cuban. I just imagine the fruity hit with the heat would really work well with ham..

Then the middle is just more pepper jack <just good quality pepper jack>

Then we got chipotle Cheddar on the upper left. Not sure how that'll be honestly. I never had it before, but I like heat, so I grabbed a block to try. 

As always..Applewood pellets going, though the smoke is heavier then I'd like, but there is also alot of wind here, but it is cool. Hopefully this doesn't trash the cheese. If I put in the chip loader, there isn't enough airflow to keep the pellets going. It is what it is!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2018)

If you like heat Tom try Hot Habanero. The smoking seems to up the heat.

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> If you like heat Tom try Hot Habanero. The smoking seems to up the heat.
> 
> Chris


No kidding? Nice! I suspect the Mango Fire might end up being entirely just my block for sammiches ;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

So I did this for 3 hours on Applewood pellets. I feel it should have gone longer. Bit late now unless I want to waste all the vaccum roll and all. Guess it might have been to cold? It smells smokey, but then again I was checking into my smoker on the pellets a few times to ensure they didn't start dying out on me.


----------



## DrewJ (Sep 24, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> So I did this for 3 hours on Applewood pellets. I feel it should have gone longer. Bit late now unless I want to waste all the vaccum roll and all. Guess it might have been to cold? It smells smokey, but then again I was checking into my smoker on the pellets a few times to ensure they didn't start dying out on me.


I think you will find these will get darker while they mellow in the wrap. I did a batch last year when it was -1 Fahrenheit last year that didn't look at all like it took any smoke or color. After a couple of months in the fridge it had gotten darker and had a really nice smokey flavor. Just slide it to the back of the fridge and wait.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 24, 2018)

DrewJ said:


> I think you will find these will get darker while they mellow in the wrap. I did a batch last year when it was -1 Fahrenheit last year that didn't look at all like it took any smoke or color. After a couple of months in the fridge it had gotten darker and had a really nice smokey flavor. Just slide it to the back of the fridge and wait.


Waiting is the hard part.. LOL


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 29, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Pulled after 4 hours on apple, vacc sealed and away for the wait in my project fridge!



Nice looking cheese, apple is my fav smoke on cheese!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 29, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice looking cheese, apple is my fav smoke on cheese!


Thanks.

I got those lumberjack BBQ pellets and I want to try the Paris Bordeaux one with a mild cheese, see if it picks up the flavours.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 29, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I got those lumberjack BBQ pellets and I want to try the Paris Bordeaux one with a mild cheese, see if it picks up the flavours.



Be interested to see how that turns out, post that up when ya try it if ya would!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 29, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Be interested to see how that turns out, post that up when ya try it if ya would!


I plan to review their unusual pellets. I got the Garlic and Paris blend. Figured I'd do a pork butt soon with one of them and get results up. Cheese..well I got 6 blocks right now aging so.. lol.


----------

